# IVC filter placement codes



## kwireman (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm not so good at IR coding.  Anyone know the correct CPT codes to use for an IVC filter placement w/Venogram of Lt ileac vein and Rt superficial femoral vein and thrombectomy?  Thanks!


----------



## donnajrichmond (Nov 11, 2011)

Until January, placement of an IVC filter is 37620 and 75940.  
ilateral lower extremity venography (assuming that they are both diagnostic and just done for closure) would be 75822.  
venous thrombectomy is 37187. 
Catheterization code/s can be coded with all of these, the specific codes would be determined by what was actually done and documented.


----------

